# Installing MySQL Server on FreeBSD 4.10



## andytux (Feb 24, 2011)

hello,

Does anybody know where the mysql-server-5.1.53 source code can be found for FreeBSD 4.10? Or even better mysql-server-5.1.53? 

Mysql.com does not seem to have any sources for FreeBSD at alla and the FreeBSD ports only go back to version 6, and not version 4.

Thanks!!


----------



## andytux (Feb 24, 2011)

Oops.. I meant "or even better mysql-server-5.1.55" which is the latest version from mysql.com


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 25, 2011)

FreeBSD 4.x has been discontinued and end-of-life for years. It is seriously dead (and unsafe), and there is no support for it from anyone. Even FreeBSD 6.x is about to fall off the earth. If you don't use FreeBSD 7.x or 8.x sometime this year, good luck.


----------



## andytux (Feb 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, there is a need to use 4.10 in particular. Anybody - ideas? Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2011)

The ports tree is the same for all versions of FreeBSD, you can try getting the latest and install mysql from there.

But, it may not work, it may even fail to compile.

Any particular reason you're stuck on 4.10?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't think there are INDEX files for the ports tree for FreeBSD < 6 any more, so that may turn out to be .. interesting.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I don't think there are INDEX files for the ports tree for FreeBSD < 6 any more, so that may turn out to be .. interesting.



Does one actually need the INDEX to build a port?


----------



## andytux (Feb 28, 2011)

I would rather avoid ports altogether and compile from a tar.gz file. But it doesn't seem possible to find one anywhere.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2011)

andytux said:
			
		

> i would rather avoid ports all together and compile from a tar.gz file.


Building a port actually uses the original source. But a port makes sure needed build options are set or patches the source so it compiles properly. Using a port is no different then compiling directly from source but it integrates a lot better.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Does one actually need the INDEX to build a port?



Maybe not, but without an INDEX file you have no way of knowing which port will (still) run on your version of FreeBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2011)

You know the process of downloading a source tarball, unpacking it, having to tweak a little to get it to run on a specific platform? It's basically called 'porting'. Guess what the FreeBSD ports tree is about?


----------



## andytux (Mar 1, 2011)

I have still not been able to find the mysql server/client sources suitable for FreeBSD 4.10.


----------



## andytux (Mar 1, 2011)

Again, I am looking for mysql 5.1.53+.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2011)

Install the port databases/mysql51-server (currently it's at 5.1.55).


----------

